# Recipe: Apple mint oatmeal soap



## rain (Apr 4, 2007)

*Apple mint oatmeal soap*

Ingredients:
14 oz. canola oil
26 oz. coconut oil
3 oz. palm oil
4 oz. rice bran oil
2.4 oz. shea butter
1 oz. cocoa butter

22 oz. distilled water
10.4 oz. lye

At trace:
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
3.5 oz. green apple fragrance oil 
1 oz. peppermint essential oil
about a quarter teaspoon of green colorant

Directions:
I made this using the cold process soapmaking method. It turned out great. Wonderful lather, a hard bar, and moisturizing.


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 15, 2007)

The name of this soap sounds good enough to eat !


----------



## apple (Apr 15, 2007)

Agreed. I might have to try this one.


----------

